# difficulté wifi



## celtique (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens d'acquérir l' iPad2 avec la version 5.0 
je possède la box speedTouch
je souhaite paramétrer la liaison wifi.
à la page réseaux wifi, je lis "Choisissez un réseau" et je constate qu'un symbole tournoie en face du nom de ma box indéfiniment.
à la page DHCP, sont remplis les 2 premières cases, adresse IP et masque de sous-réseau, le reste est vide. Est-ce normal ?

j'ai déjà essayer avec la fonction "réinitialiser les réglages réseau"
aucun changement.
Quelles sont les pistes à étudier pour régler ce problème pour avoir enfin la connection internet ?

merci de votre aide.


----------



## celtique (5 Novembre 2011)

est-ce que la box -speedTouch 706WL- est-elle encore compatible ?


----------



## celtique (6 Novembre 2011)

j'ai bien tapé le mot de passe.
hier soir j'ai utilisé la fonction "restaurer".
problème inchangé.
pourtant j'ai un iPod touch qui fonctionne bien. 
c'est peut-être la piste à creuser.
Comment puis-je retrouver le mot de passe sur l'ipod touch ? histoire de vérifier ...
merci de ton aide.


----------



## celtique (6 Novembre 2011)

problème résolu.
erreur de ma par concernant le mot de passe.
Merci.


----------

